# freeze dried shrimp?



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i got a black rhom a week ago today. he is about 4 inches and he's still a little skittish. he hasnt eaten much in the week that ive had him. at the pet store he was fed rosy red feeders and i think thats causing some trouble. i havent had any success with flakes, petllets, or even guppies...i think he has only eaten 3 or 4 and they are tiny. my question is, would a rhom normally eat freeze-dried shrimp? ive tried several times and he hasnt touched it. i always end up scooping it out and giving it to my cichlids and turtles. i have also tried frozen blocks of brine shrimp but that hasnt worked either...any thoughts?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

you can try the dry shrimp...but raw shrimp would be better bring out more color and heathyer....Like I said!...keep feeding him variety different food. dont worry if he dont eat, it just take time and patient.

See...what happen is alot of piranha owner or begining own a piranha dont understand about them.
If you move piranha one place to another, rearrange your decoration and tank set up, etc....Now your fish have to get use to the new set up, and it take time for them to get use to that and it will eat when it hungry..

Piranha can go without food for a long time and still be active and stay alive..keep introduce the food to him, leave the food in the tank no more then 30min..then take it out, try different food the next day, etc...untill he ready to eat!..


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

ok i'll try that. i just worry that im gonna have a lame piranha cause he is not agressive at all and he always hides from me or spazzes out and runs into the tank sides when i go near the tank


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Raw shrimp is about the only thing I would attempt to feed them. I wouldn't use freeze dried


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

My Rhomb is the same way the one in my AVATAR all I did for him to eat shrimp,talapia is by hanging it in the middle of the tank.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

Sangre_Roja said:


> My Rhomb is the same way the one in my AVATAR all I did for him to eat shrimp,talapia is by hanging it in the middle of the tank.


i hang my food also. what do you use to hang your food?


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

I feed my rhom freeze dried shimp or some call it krill by tying it to a small stone about 5 or 6 inches away so when i drop the stone in it sinks and the krill are suspended in the middle of the tank. I use 4 pound fishing line. I also tie catfish and raw shrimp and hang it so it suspends in the middle of the tank.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Feeding and Nutrition Forum*_


----------

